# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  یه سوال در مورد مدرسه (پیش دانشگاهی)

## Janvaljan

سلام دوستان. شما پیش دانشگاهیتون در هفته چند روز تعطیله (بود) ؟ فقط پنجشنبه ها تعطیل بود یا روز دیگه ای هم تعطیل بودین ؟

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## ali13791379

همون پنج شنبه بود

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ما فقط روز های زوج به مدرسه میرفتیم_

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> سلام دوستان. شما پیش دانشگاهیتون در هفته چند روز تعطیله (بود) ؟ فقط پنجشنبه ها تعطیل بود یا روز دیگه ای هم تعطیل بودین ؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


شنبه و پنجشنبه تعطیل بودیم

----------


## aliroshani

ما کلا سه روز در هفته می رفتیم ولی تا ساعت ۲ بودیم ولی این جوری بع نظرم بهتره، ولی مسولین مدرسه تون باید خیلی با وجدان باشن تا با توجه به کنکوری بودنتون براتون برنامه بچینن

----------


## Janvaljan

Up 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Hooman_Hk

> سلام دوستان. شما پیش دانشگاهیتون در هفته چند روز تعطیله (بود) ؟ فقط پنجشنبه ها تعطیل بود یا روز دیگه ای هم تعطیل بودین ؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


جالبه بدونی با این که دبیرستان ما جزو دبیرستان های معروف و خوب هستش اصلا اعطیلی نداشتیم و حتی پنج شنبه هم میرفتیم...هر چی اعتراض کردیم فایده نداشت چون برنامه کلاسی قاطی میشد...ولی اگر یک روز تعطیل میبود خیلی خوب میشد و ضربه نمیزد

----------


## JOEY_DEX

چهارشنبه پنج شنبه جمعه
باقیش هم تا 2و نیم مدرسه بودیم

----------


## Dorhato

ما پنج شنبه ها کلاس فوق برنامه داشتیم. میرفتیم. ولی فکر کنم کلا تعطیل بود.

----------

